# Jake Down



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Was a little worried this year because I knew with school I wouldn't have much time to hunt. Went out Saturday for the first time and had my bird before 7. Pretty effective season. Just a jake but couldn't be happier considering. 

The new HEVI 7's are pretty awesome. Left no doubt at 32 steps.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

good stuff, congrats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just a jake? Nothing wrong with a Jake at all. If one comes into my range, he's dirt napping


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Believe me EZ, there was no hesitation on my part. Heart was pumping as soon as I heard that first gobble. Nothing better than a close gobble at day break to get ya going. It may not be an internet bragging bird, but I was as happy as could be with him.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job, when in range SHOOT


----------



## Mule (Apr 26, 2011)

good job!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kernal83 said:


> Believe me EZ, there was no hesitation on my part. Heart was pumping as soon as I heard that first gobble. Nothing better than a close gobble at day break to get ya going. It may not be an internet bragging bird, but I was as happy as could be with him.


im glad you killed him, a turkey is to me a turkey.... GREAT JOB!!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

nick u stole my stock haha congrads tho


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Justin, 

What do you mean I stole your stock? You put one on one of your guns?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job on the bird ! Jake or not they all gobble and taste good to me !

Kernal83 Speaking of your stock , where did you get it at . I am actually looking for a replacement for my 870 exactly as you have on your gun ?????


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Got it at cabelas. Was an undergrad college graduation present from my dad. Its made by knoxx. We got the version with the recoil spring. Its pretty nice. I use it for everything from rabbits and pheasants to deer and turkey. It holds real nice for deer and turkey hunting. The stock is adjustable length and if you don't adjust the length of it long enough it will cheek slap you BAD with heavy rounds. Took me a year to figure that out but written right in the instructions. Now that I have it set longer I can rip off three slugs pretty fast at the range with quick follow-ups and no problem. The 3.5" turkey loads still rock you pretty good and give your cheek a decent slap.


----------

